# Dental Insurance?



## TheOfficeDubai (Jan 20, 2014)

Anyone know where I could get family dental coverage for Dubai?


----------



## Chocoya (Dec 9, 2013)

TheOfficeDubai said:


> Anyone know where I could get family dental coverage for Dubai?



We have ADNIC health insurance and are covered for dental. It depends upon the package you pay for or the package that is included in your salary package.


----------



## TheOfficeDubai (Jan 20, 2014)

Does ADNIC provide just the Dental portion or do I need to purchase medical to get the dental? I only need dental .. i have medical through work.


----------



## Chocoya (Dec 9, 2013)

TheOfficeDubai said:


> Does ADNIC provide just the Dental portion or do I need to purchase medical to get the dental? I only need dental .. i have medical through work.


That I don't know. Why don't you call and ask. Our coverage is with our salary package. It cover general dental only - no extras like braces etc. Our dentist "bulk bills" into that it only bills the insurance company, not us. But, what they bill for??? Who knows. I am sure they are doing well.


----------



## TheOfficeDubai (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you for the info. I will call and do some more research online.


----------

